# dvipsk-tetex



## talsamon (Jul 2, 2014)

Seems there is an error in staging on FreeBSD-9.2 (on FreeBSD-10.0 it works).


```
===>  Installing for dvipsk-tetex-5.95a_8
===>   Registering installation for dvipsk-tetex-5.95a_8
pkg-static: lstat(/usr/ports/print/dvipsk-tetex/work/stage/usr/local/bin/afm2tfm): No such file or directory
pkg-static: lstat(/usr/ports/print/dvipsk-tetex/work/stage/usr/local/bin/dvips): No such file or directory
pkg-static: lstat(/usr/ports/print/dvipsk-tetex/work/stage/usr/local/bin/odvips): No such file or directory
pkg-static: lstat(/usr/ports/print/dvipsk-tetex/work/stage/usr/local/man/man1/afm2tfm.1.gz): No such file or directory
pkg-static: lstat(/usr/ports/print/dvipsk-tetex/work/stage/usr/local/man/man1/dvips.1.gz): No such file or directory
pkg-static: lstat(/usr/ports/print/dvipsk-tetex/work/stage/usr/local/man/man1/odvips.1.gz): No such file or directory
pkg-static: lstat(/usr/ports/print/dvipsk-tetex/work/stage/usr/local/share/texmf/dvips/base/color.pro): No such file or directory
pkg-static: lstat(/usr/ports/print/dvipsk-tetex/work/stage/usr/local/share/texmf/dvips/base/crop.pro): No such file or directory
pkg-static: lstat(/usr/ports/print/dvipsk-tetex/work/stage/usr/local/share/texmf/dvips/base/finclude.pro): No such file or directory
pkg-static: lstat(/usr/ports/print/dvipsk-tetex/work/stage/usr/local/share/texmf/dvips/base/hps.pro): No such file or directory
pkg-static: lstat(/usr/ports/print/dvipsk-tetex/work/stage/usr/local/share/texmf/dvips/base/special.pro): No such file or directory
pkg-static: lstat(/usr/ports/print/dvipsk-tetex/work/stage/usr/local/share/texmf/dvips/base/tex.pro): No such file or directory
pkg-static: lstat(/usr/ports/print/dvipsk-tetex/work/stage/usr/local/share/texmf/dvips/base/texc.pro): No such file or directory
pkg-static: lstat(/usr/ports/print/dvipsk-tetex/work/stage/usr/local/share/texmf/dvips/base/texps.pro): No such file or directory
*** [fake-pkg] Error code 74
```


----------



## codex (Jul 3, 2014)

I have the same problem with FreeBSD 8.4.


----------



## talsamon (Jul 3, 2014)

If *I* do `make stage` - it works. `make install` doesn't.

No, that was a mistake.


----------

